
2020: What a Time to Be Alive - joeyespo
https://www.collaborativefund.com/blog/2020-what-a-time-to-be-alive/
======
trixie_
Agreed things are way better now than ever before. One thing that is rarely
brought up though is nuclear weapons. It feels like the problem is so big and
old that we feel like we can't deal with it.

In reality the risk is very real and still there. While everyone is focused on
global warming which will take decades to manifest. All out nuclear war could
end human life on earth in a matter of hours. All it takes is the push of a
button. Could be malicious, could be accidental, could be a software error,
could be a lot of things..

What looks like a 'pretty good time in history' could be an entire society in
denial, oblivious to the fact that it's teetering on the edge of extinction.

